# Ceiling fan recommendations



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

We are going to install 2 ceiling fans in the high open area of our house. The intention is to move the warm air down during the WInter. I'm familiar with US ceiling fans, but know zero about good brands in Spain/Europe. We're open to brand recommendations.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Whilst I can't recommend a particular brand of ceiling fan, I can recommend you try to look at one of the many specialist Spanish lighting shops, rather than a chain supermarket place, as they are more likely to hold spares and the light bulbs. Most ceiling fans or fan/light combinations have a reverse switch on them to divert the air flow for winter use, if you have a particularly high ceiling you could ask the shop to show you fans with a remote control, then you won't have to worry about climbing up to reverse the switch. Most lighting shops also offer a fitting service at a reasonable price.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

fergie said:


> Whilst I can't recommend a particular brand of ceiling fan, I can recommend you try to look at one of the many specialist Spanish lighting shops, rather than a chain supermarket place, as they are more likely to hold spares and the light bulbs. Most ceiling fans or fan/light combinations have a reverse switch on them to divert the air flow for winter use, if you have a particularly high ceiling you could ask the shop to show you fans with a remote control, then you won't have to worry about climbing up to reverse the switch. Most lighting shops also offer a fitting service at a reasonable price.


Do they descend automatically? I've always wondered how you change bulbs etc; on something that could be say, 12 feet high.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I cannot recommend a brand but I do recommend NOT getting one with remote control.

We had to replace our 3 ceiling fans when, after about 18 months, the remote control stopped working and we were unable to switch them on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

fergie said:


> Whilst I can't recommend a particular brand of ceiling fan, I can recommend you try to look at one of the many specialist Spanish lighting shops, rather than a chain supermarket place, as they are more likely to hold spares and the light bulbs.


Great advice, and I prefer to shop locally wherever possible.



crookesey said:


> Do they descend automatically? I've always wondered how you change bulbs etc; on something that could be say, 12 feet high.


Not a problem for us. And, I would place them lower than what is considered "usual" because in my prior experience they need lots of space around them to move the air around well.



DunWorkin said:


> I cannot recommend a brand but I do recommend NOT getting one with remote control. We had to replace our 3 ceiling fans when, after about 18 months, the remote control stopped working and we were unable to switch them on.


Hummm... I was wondering about that. As usual, the less parts the better.

Anyone recommend a brand here in Europe? I definitely want a brand with ball bearings... they last a lot longer and the motors tend to be higher quality.


----------



## pnwheels (Mar 3, 2013)

"Fantasia" were a decent brand but not sure if they are still around (or available in Spain)


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

pnwheels said:


> "Fantasia" were a decent brand but not sure if they are still around (or available in Spain)


The fans we had in England were 'Fantasia' brand, and remote control, they were installed in 2000, and still going strong, but not sure if they are available in Spain, I'm sure they would have something similar in the electrical outlets here.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

fergie said:


> The fans we had in England were 'Fantasia' brand, and remote control, they were installed in 2000, and still going strong, but not sure if they are available in Spain, I'm sure they would have something similar in the electrical outlets here.


I am sure the remote controls are probably fine in UK. 

Our problems here, according to our electrician, is the surges in power affecting the units. When the units went we could not turn the fans on - even manually.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I am sure the remote controls are probably fine in UK.
> 
> Our problems here, according to our electrician, is the surges in power affecting the units. When the units went we could not turn the fans on - even manually.


Yes, I see what you mean about power surges here in Spain, i forget about those until they effect us, then do a little cursing sometimes!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

fergie said:


> Yes, I see what you mean about power surges here in Spain, i forget about those until they effect us, then do a little cursing sometimes!


Having had lots of problems we now use surge protectors on all our sensitive plug-ins (computers, TVs, Sky box, DVDs etc) but still have problems with light bulbs exploding


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It seems theres a software problem and this thread dissappeared - I'm hoping that by my posting on it - with my mod superpowers, it will reappear???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It seems theres a software problem and this thread dissappeared - I'm hoping that by my posting on it - with my mod superpowers, it will reappear???
> 
> Jo xxx


it was here all the time...........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> it was here all the time...........


 No it wasnt!! Its been all over the forum actually - I fished it out of "recycle" and out of la tasca....... or is it still there?????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> No it wasnt!! Its been all over the forum actually - I fished it out of "recycle" and out of la tasca....... or is it still there?????????????????
> 
> Jo xxx



it was there on page 2 when you PMd me about it

when you 'undeleted' it in La Tasca (not that it WAS actually deleted - that's the software glitch that shows it that way), the original was still on page two of the main forum - (I had moved it there pretty much as soon as it started & gradually it moved down the page & onto page 2 as more threads came on) 

so then there were two for some reason (software again?)

so I moved one to 'recycle' , which must be the one you brought out again

take a look on page 2 of the forum - there's a deleted copy of this thread there....................


still - whatever has happened - it's back on page one again!


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a fantasia fan brought from UK 10 years ago, absolutely fantastic and worth every penny. We had a slight problem a couple of years ago when the balancing seemed to need adjusting so went in to our newly opened fantasia shop in Dream Hills and they immediately gave us a new fan. Unfortunately the shop closed but if there was one in Spain then surely there must be more, do a search and see where your local stockist is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

gill556 said:


> I have a fantasia fan brought from UK 10 years ago, absolutely fantastic and worth every penny. We had a slight problem a couple of years ago when the balancing seemed to need adjusting so went in to our newly opened fantasia shop in Dream Hills and they immediately gave us a new fan. Unfortunately the shop closed but if there was one in Spain then surely there must be more, do a search and see where your local stockist is.


Thank you for the recommendation. There are 3 Fantasia fan suppliers in Spain, yet all a bit far away from us (stores are in Marbella, Malaga, & Tenerife).

I'll check out local retailers here just to see if anyone carries the brand without being an "authorized" dealer. The last avenue is the internet.

Thanks again.


----------

